# LG 1932 TQ LCD monitor



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

I decided to pick up a newer monitor to replace my 3 year old Sony 17 inch LCD.

The old Sony didn"t have DVI and so I got to wondering if having a monitor with DVI would look any better. I also wanted to increase my scrreen size a little so I went over to B/Buy adn settled on a new 19 inch LG 1932 TQ

It was only 250 bucks and it comes with a 3 year parts and labor warranty.

The contrast ratio is listed at 1400:1--thats not a typo........
The response time is listed as 4ms

I have been using the monitor for most of the day today and I can't see any difference in picture quality from the analog D-sub of the Sony to the DVI-D of the new monitor., but it is no worse than the Sony that I paid 500 bucks for three years ago. 

The only real complaint I have about my new purchase is that LG did not provide a DVI-D cable and the salesperson that I was talking with didn't mention that fact. 

I had to get back in the car and drive 5 miles back to the store to pick up the optional DVI cable for another 45 bucks. 

I suppose its the same with all of the manufactures of the LCD screens. just ike when you buy a USB printer you have to buy a USB cable separately. 

I am not disappointed in the fact that the DVI monitor doesn't look any better than the old analog one. I really did not think it was gonna make any real difference and it didn't.

I don't do the gaming thing, maybe thats where the difference can be seen.


----------

